# EPH 30 complex



## pb632

Hi, I got some EPH 30 capsules from a friend, and she can no longer get them. I have searched high and low on the internet to find the exact same ones. They are a red capsule and the the ingredients are : ephedrine hydrocloride 30mg

dispersible asparin 30mg (any 1 know wat the asparin does in it?

caffeine 200mg ??

magnesium stearate

and stone ground rice?

It recommends not to take more than 4 in 24 hours. there is no company name on the bottle or anything? So was wondering if they could be dodgy, but theyre helping me loose weight so not too bothered! If no body knows where to get these particular capsules, could somebody please recommend something that will have the same affect? or something maybe stronger? I can find ECA 30s, whats the difference?

I want capsules that i can take more than two a day as all of the other eph complexes that i have found dont recommend more than two in any 24 hour period, where as these ones i got say four.

Any help and advice would be cool, thanks!


----------



## freddee

I am taking diamond labs ECA 30+ and they are pretty good and very similer to what you have been taking....


----------



## splinter1466867924

Aspirin when taking too much can be harsh on the liver!

Cycle your ephedrine, like 2 weeks on and 1 week off! as the body adapts to it, instead of taking higher doses.


----------



## Mikeelarge

Have a look here, they do quite strong fat burners that may suit.

Yellow 35x Xtreme Burn | Fat Loss | Black China Labs UK Division


----------



## splinter1466867924

If your looking for a non aspirin version then you could use the yellow xtreme burners... look pricey imo though!


----------



## Mikeelarge

That seems a bit pricey to be honest, just incase you were thinking of buying them. :becky:


----------



## Mikeelarge

This thread is about EPH 30 Complex not 'shiit u get at a car boot sale' so away with you.


----------



## MIGA

I've got them as well. Think the aspirin is to prevent blood clots as that was what had happened to some people (in the States) that had taken ephedrine, although they were predisposed to that condition. I might try four a day and see how it goes. I've heard someone (someone I know, knows someone who knows someone.....!!!) took 5/6 a day, didn't change diet and still lost a ton of weight. I do know couple people that got good results though.

As for price, they are £25 from I know. How much should they be???


----------



## kenan

i am using ZENICAL . i get it from obes friend. it does really burn the fat. makes you go to toilet very often! anyone used it ?


----------



## ronnie cutler

kenan said:


> i am using ZENICAL . i get it from obes friend. it does really burn the fat. makes you go to toilet very often! anyone used it ?


orlistat is available from Tescos!

it does not burn fat it helps prevent fat that is eaten in the meals from being broken down and absorbed by the body

it should be used in conjunction with increased physical activity and a reduced calorie, lower fat diet


----------



## EXTREME

Getting proper ephedrine is very difficult at this time, you're more likely to get pseudo ephedrine and caffeine mixed, it works to a degree but is not the real thing.

Real ephedrine is used to make;

1. speed

2. crystal meth

3. to cut cocaine

Hence why there is none about. Which do you think will net the most money? Making supps or hard drugs?


----------



## abigail6753

Hello bit of advise needed?

Ive jst bought some alpha tabs,

they contain

EPH 30mg

CAFFINE 210mg

ASPRINE 25mg

NARINGIN 100mg

DICALCIUM PHOSPHATE 55mg

Are these the fat burners as ive been told they are not silly question I kno but im not really clued up about all this ingredient stuff

Thank you


----------



## ronnie cutler

Alpha tabs? Never heard them called that before. Must be the manufacturer

They are EPH 30 +

EPH should be ephedrine

The aspirin and caffiene combines with the EPH to give a greater thermogenic effect

Narginin is grapefruit extract to also add to the effect

And the Dicalcium phosphate just makes up the rest of the pill

They are very potent fat burner but will only contribute to a clean diet and plenty of cardio

No work, no results


----------



## Dave1466868019

So did anyone work out where to get EPH30 Complex from? as I have now lost my contact and cant get any!!!


----------



## ActiveTom

I'm currently using an Ephedra extract supplement which is very strong. Chaotic Labz - Malice.

Its intense enough so that I am cautious in using it, so if that is the kind of strength you want, but cant get hold of Ephedrine, give it a shot, its worth it.


----------



## Dave1466868019

Ok thanks, will google it and see what it says! is it is to get hold of?


----------



## Elstevoi

Hi,

I used the Eph30 from the start of new year until now and they are pretty good. I only took one a day because I found taking 2 kept me awake at night with the eph content


----------



## Lazyballs

Googled them ther and seen some on eBay . Weather ther the real deal or not £24.99


----------



## Chrissy.......

They not hard to get at the mo, if your paying 25 for 60 they should be decent.


----------



## Dangerdan

I'm currently using eph25 I only take 1 tab a hour befor I train I would be abit carefull with taking 3-4 tabs a day mine says 2 maximum

Just 1 tab makes me abit dizzy after heavy lifting


----------



## Chrissy.......

You become immune to them and need more to get any effect from them, just take it pre workout if a boost is needed. 4 a day is eccessive. When i first took one in, it was in the afternoon and i was awake all night. I took one recently as i was getting really drowsy in the afternoon, sat on the chair and still dozed off, lol.


----------

